# Happy Birthday baron



## PB Moderating Team (Oct 3, 2012)

1 member is celebrating a birthday today:

-baron (born 1954, Age: 58)


Happy Birthday!


----------



## Zach (Oct 3, 2012)

Happy Birthday, John! Many blessings to you on your Birthday!


----------



## OPC'n (Oct 3, 2012)

happy birthday!!!!


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian (Oct 3, 2012)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## a mere housewife (Oct 3, 2012)

Happy Birthday, Mr. Komenda. It is a great blessing to know you.







_As for me, I shall behold your face in righteousness; when I awake, I shall be satisfied with your likeness._ Psalm 17:5


----------



## baron (Oct 3, 2012)

Thank you for the birthday wishes. Boy I have been 58 for the last 3 years. At least when asked how old I was I always answered 58. So now I'm 58 and all I can say is God is good.


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Oct 3, 2012)

You are in reality eternally young. Happy birthday, John!


----------

